# Wo sind denn die Kunden Ordner?



## toca (14. Aug. 2008)

Hallo, ich habe mir letzte Nacht nach sorgfältiger Durcharbeitung des Perfect Setup for Debian 4.0 - ISPConfig erfolgreich installiert, es funktioniert auch bisher alles einwandfrei, ich habe jetzt mal einen Kunden zum test angelegt um mich auch mal selber als Kunde einzuloggen um mal aus dessen Sicht alles zu sehen...

Nun die Sache ist, ich kann einen FTP Account erstellen, über WebMail und meinen FTP Client connecten, sehe dort alle Ordner im Kunden FTP Account, doch frage ich mich nur, wo finde ich diese Reseller und Kunden Ordner auf meinem root Server? Laut Anleitung müssten sich ja wohl web Ordner im /home/ Verzeichnis auf meinem Debian 4.0 Server installiert haben, nachdem anlegen des Users. Nur sind die dort nicht. Dort sind nur die Ordner "admispconfig", "ftp" (dort liegt nur die welcome.msg) und ansonsten noch 2 Ordner die schon vor der Installation von IPSConfig dort waren und leer sind.. "lost+found" und "www".

Nur wo auf meinem root Server sind jetzt die Kunden Ordner, ich verzweifel bald, hab schon alles abgegrast..  Offensichtlich existieren Sie ja, als Kunde eingeloggt sind alle Verzeichnisse des Kunden zu sehen. 

Ich wäre für Hilfe dankbar da ich bald mit ein paar Freundin dort ein paar Websites hosten möchten.. Und ich die Verzeichnisstruktur verstehen will und vor allem schauen können ob in den Kunden Ordnern auch wirklich alles legal abläuft..


----------



## toca (14. Aug. 2008)

also ich scheine es jetzt doch in den weiten meines Linux Servers gefunden zu haben.. die ordner sind im /var/www/web1/ wobei web1 offensichtlich mein 1. angelegter User bedeutet.

Ist das denn korrekt das die Ordner im /var/ verzeichnis liegen? Dachte immer die Websites würden ins /home/ gehören... bitte kurz um Aufklärung damit ich auf der sicheren Seite bin wenn ich jetzt den Server nacheinander aufbauen möchte.

EDIT: Hab nochmal nachgeschaut, ISPConfig zeigt beim ISP Server Status unter Dateisystem /dev/sda1/ eingefängt in / (also im obersten root verzeichnis) und diese partition hat nur 3 GB.
Und /dev/sda2/ ist eingehängt auf /home/ mit 230 GB - wie bekomme ich jetzt beim ISPConfig die Userordner und alles was dazu gehört in mein Home Verzeichnis, so wie ich das auch der Anleitung entnehmen konnte? Zumal ja auch mein apache web verzeichnis im /home/www/ liegt. Den einen Testuser kann ich problemlos löschen, daran solls nicht liegen, ich will jetzt nur eine sinnvolle Struktur aufbauen. Brauch bitte eure hilfe.


----------



## Till (14. Aug. 2008)

> Ist das denn korrekt das die Ordner im /var/ verzeichnis liegen?


Ja.



> Dachte immer die Websites würden ins /home/ gehören...


Nein, die gehören in /var. Das erkennst Du auch ganz einfach daran, dass z.B. der Apache Webserver den Pfad /var/www fest einkompiliert hast und Du in /home/ z.B. kein SuEXEC im Apache nutzen kannst (was aber nicht so schlimm ist, da optional).

Also am einfachsten ist es, wenn Du die Webs und Testuser löschst. Dann ISPConfig Deinstallierst mittels /root/ispconfig/uninstall. Danach ISPConfig nochmal neu installieren und dann im Expert aund nicht Standard Modus installieren, dann fragt er Dich auch nach dem Ort für die Webseiten. Da musst Du dan /home/www statt /var/www angeben.

Generell ist aber /var/www das korrekte Verzeichnis, deine Partitionierung ist nicht optimal dafür.


----------

